# Weird String Like Creature - PICTURE



## Justinskym51 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello All,

This thing is weird.

It has been moving around my tank for several days. I'm currently letting the tank cycle.


This thing has moved around several times! 

Here is the picture:
http://fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=561

It makes a loose "S" in the picture.

any ideas as to what this is?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Justin.

Any more pictures? I'm not sure what I am looking at.:shock:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

First guess is you are looking at the sticky substance emitted from Vermatid worms. Another possibility would be a medussa/spaghetti worm. Basically it's a worm of some sort.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

are the ok to have? :brow: 
I get a little freaked out when I have a look in my tank late at night, when the lights have been off for a few hours.


----------

